# to shave or not to shave



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I was bathing Tucker yesterday and really looking at the eye area. Now we all know to keep the corners cleaned out so hair doesn't poke the eyes. 

Some of the hairs on the bridge of his nose also poke him. How do you take care of that? 

I was looking at other babies on here and notice some look shaved around the eye area. I see a lot of pink and assume that is what has been done. 

How about some closeup pictures and more detail of what everone does when it comes to hair around eyes. Tucker's hair is so long on top I have to fold it or even up it will fall into his eyes. There are a few strays that aren't long enough to put up.

I sure could use you help with this. We are trying to let his hair grow long. 
Thanks everyone for all help on this one.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo's hair also bothers him. his bangs and the hair on either side of the bridge of his nose poke him in the eyes. it cause his eyes to get irritated and water (which causes staining) so i keep them trimmed up.








the only thing with keeping his hiar that short on top is he can't wear bows anymore -_- .

since you're growing his hair long, then i would suggest just trimming the little hairs in the inside of his eyes coming from the bridge of his nose. i don't use any kind of special trimmer or anything, i just use rounded tip scissors. massimo sits right still for me. as fot the little strays, i heard they make a doggie hair gell, or you can use a TINY amount of vasoline.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I took Frosty to the vet a while back when I noticed it seemed she had hairs growing in the inside of her eye lids. Luckily for us she doesn't have that! But it was suggested that I keep those hairs close to her eyes trimmed back to prevent eye irritation. I do this and still let the other hairs grow. I just use hair gel to attempt to keep the too short hairs out of her eyes. This way I can still have a top knot, but I also keep the eye irritation to a minimum.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

What I have been doing is keeping the hair between Chulita's eyes short I take her to the groomer once a month I tell the groomer to NOT cut any hair from above her eys and keep any hair between her eyes really short they do it with a sisscor and I recently bought a Personal Groomer to try and keep it short between visits to the groomer. 

I'm able to tie some of her hair up but being it's still a little short, when I do put what hair I can up it looks like she has bangs...LOL because the hair above her eyes is not long enough yet to tie up with the rest of it. 

I have to get a close up picture taken so I can post it for you.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I know that when Kodie used to go to a groomer... she shaved under the eyes. I now only use sissors. I pull the hair up with my fingers and then take my sissors and cut it really short... it works out great for kodie. He never has any problems. Every dog is different though...


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I was trying to grow that hair out to go in with Abbey's topknot as well. My groomer noticed that her hair was poking Abbey in the eyes and said we'd watch it and if it looks like it would 'cause her problems, she'd shave it back. Well, last week at the groomer's, she shaved it because Abbey was getting browning on those hairs and even with gel I couldn't keep the hairs from poking her in the eyes. You and I have talked before, and I've mentioned to you that Abbey has no tearstaining but with those hairs in her eyes, she started to get tearstains. Now Abbey is back to a perfectly white face!







so I will continue to have her shave it. I will send you some close-up photos.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have Scooby's hair around his eyes shaved as well because his seems to grow upward and into his eyes resulting in tears.
I think you can see where he has been shaved in this picture


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Nov 21 2005, 12:36 PM
> *We have Scooby's hair around his eyes shaved as well because his seems to grow upward and into his eyes resulting in tears.
> I think you can see where he has been shaved in this picture
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



I can't wait for Chulita's hair to grow like that...on her ears and her "mustache" LOL How old is Scooby? I feel like it's going to take forever for her hair to grow...LOL

HE'S SO CUTE!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina+Nov 21 2005, 12:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't wait for Chulita's hair to grow like that...on her ears and her "mustache" LOL How old is Scooby? I feel like it's going to take forever for her hair to grow...LOL

HE'S SO CUTE!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121755
[/B][/QUOTE]

Scooby was two last September and I have to say it doesn't take long for their hair to grow, we keep him in a short cut and have done so since he was about 6 months old. One day I might let him grow out just to see what he looks like, but then there is all that work brushing and combing and since I broke my shoulder last year that may not be wise because any lengthy job like that may be too hard on it.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Nov 21 2005, 01:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Scooby was two last September and I have to say it doesn't take long for their hair to grow, we keep him in a short cut and have done so since he was about 6 months old. One day I might let him grow out just to see what he looks like, but then there is all that work brushing and combing and since I broke my shoulder last year that may not be wise because any lengthy job like that may be too hard on it.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121772
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh....I feel like Chulita's hair isn't growing fast enough...LOL I plan on letting her hair grow a little bit...nothing TOO LONG..


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Nov 21 2005, 03:03 PM
> *...and then just when you get them all brushed out and combed to perfection, they do this...............
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121803*


[/QUOTE]


OMG THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY!!! What a great "action" shot. Geez you must be good with a camera.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Nov 21 2005, 12:03 PM
> *...and then just when you get them all brushed out and combed to perfection, they do this...............
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121803*


[/QUOTE]


ROFL


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Nov 21 2005, 03:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Actually I was a little slow or I would have gotten her picture all brushed out but nooooooo.  It was totally an accident I got that shot.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121819
[/B][/QUOTE]



WOW....REALLY???? How funny is that. Well I still think it's a GREAT Action Shot.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Nov 21 2005, 03:03 PM
> *...and then just when you get them all brushed out and combed to perfection, they do this...............
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121803*


[/QUOTE]
OMG....How true that is














I see that shake daily







You did such a good job in catching a great action shot


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Hee!














I love that action shot









Here is Jack's close up from a month or two ago. I shave next to his eyes because of staining and the hairs that poke him.










Hope it helps


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Wow thanks everyone. I think I know what I was doing wrong. I was cutting the hair but not pulling it up like you did with Kodie. That is the key. I was just cutting it. Maybe tonight when Tucker is sleepy is a good time to use my finger to "pull up" the hair.


----------

